# Список установленных пакетов

## Hermes_2005

Всем привет.

Я еще не совсем разобрался как пользоваться утилиткой emerge и поэтому решил спросить тут  :Wink: 

Как мне увидеть список установленных в системе пукетов?

Это первый вопрос, а второй:

как удалят в ручную пакеты?  :Smile: 

----------

## hermes_jr

1) qpkg -I -v для этого надо установить gentoolkit.

2) А нафига?

----------

## Plastikman14

 *Hermes_2005 wrote:*   

> Всем привет.
> 
> Я еще не совсем разобрался как пользоваться утилиткой emerge и поэтому решил спросить тут 
> 
> Как мне увидеть список установленных в системе пукетов?
> ...

 

Насчет первого ничего не могу сказать, а вот удалять пакет emerge -C, либо emerge unmerge, что одно и то же <расположение и название пакета>

----------

## octy

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 2) А нафига?

 

Знаете, а это может быть например нужно вот для чего: есть у меня на работе машинка с инетом, а дома нет. Машинка делает специфические задачи, но диск у нее большой. Поэтому очень удобно - дома сделал

qpkg -I -nc > home.packages 

А потом на работе просто

USE='<домашние флаги>' DISTDIR=./homedist emerge -ef `cat home.packages | xargs`

и получаем все необходимые исходники для обновления (ну те, с которых ставилась система в ./homedist уже лежат, переписываю на носитель только новые файлы).

----------

## hermes_jr

Не блин, зачем список пакетов я и сам знаю, нафига вручную удалять?

Ну если я прально понял. Для меня в данном случае "удалять руками" - то есть не через ж*пу: emerge -C package, но это и так все знают; а вот "вручную" - это стирать rm'ом каждый утсановленный файл, а это уже изврат и непонятно нахрена оно надо  :Laughing: .

----------

## Hermes_2005

Удалять в ручную нужно вот зачем:

Например при установке пакета Liinux26-headers, gentoo наставил еще сверху кучу патчей... И удалить пакет, который первоначально назывался например Liinux26-headers/бла-бла не получается, говорит что пакет не установлен, а когда начинаешь обновлять систему emerge -p system, то показывается информация, что мол пакет из выше указанного слота блокирует установку нового. Вопрос как быть в этом случае?

----------

## viy

Liinux26-headers --- такого пакета я не знаю.

Есть linux-headers и linux26-headers. Для их удаления достаточно сказать emerge -C linux-headers или emerge -C linux26-headers.

Что ты имеешь ввиду под  *Hermes_2005 wrote:*   

> И удалить пакет, который первоначально назывался например Liinux26-headers/бла-бла не получается, говорит что пакет не установлен, а когда начинаешь обновлять систему emerge -p system, то показывается информация, что мол пакет из выше указанного слота блокирует установку нового.

 

непонятно, т.к. Liinux26-headers/бла-бла не может быт, поскольку (допуская, что ты опечатался) Liinux26-headers суть сам пакет, и под ним ничего нет.

----------

## Hermes_2005

Имелось введу, что после установки пакета Linux26-headers (опечатался в свое время),а именно linux26-heades-2.6.6.ebuild уменя едро после компиляции имело версию

2.6.6.r13 т.е. с наложеными патчами так вот при удалении пакета

emerge -C Linux26-headers/linux26-heades-2.6.6.ebuild - пишет, что данный пакет не найден  :Sad: 

----------

## viy

Сдается мне, что ты все время пишешь неправильно названия пакетов.

Будь внимателен, было бы обидно чесать репу и искать решение проблемы, которой нет.

 *Hermes_2005 wrote:*   

> emerge -C Linux26-headers/linux26-heades-2.6.6.ebuild - пишет, что данный пакет не найден

 

В этом топике уже несколько раз были примеры того, как надо удалять пакеты. Зачем ты указываешь полное имя ebuild'а с неполным путем, да еще и с расширением? Тебе правильно отвечает emerge --- нет такого пакета и быть не может.

Правила такие:

1) ты указываешь просто имя пакета: emerge -Cpv linux26-headers;

2) ты указываешь категорию и имя пакета: emerge -Cpv sys-kernel/linux26-headers;

3) в двух предыдущих случаях ты можешь указать еще и версию пакета, но тогда тебе нужно впереди добавить один из модификаторов (<, <=, =, >, >=): emerge -Cpv "=linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r3";

4) указать полный путь к ebuild'у: emerge -Cpv /usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r3.ebuild (при условии, что PORTDIR=/usr/portage в настройках системы).

Почитай man emerge && man portage && man make.conf.

----------

## Hermes_2005

еще один вопрос:

Как можно упрвлять установкой пакета?

Точнее как можно изенить алгоритм установки?

----------

## ba

 *Hermes_2005 wrote:*   

> еще один вопрос:
> 
> Как можно упрвлять установкой пакета?
> 
> Точнее как можно изенить алгоритм установки?

 

либо править ebuild этого пакета либо пользоваться утилитой ebuild и делать все по шагам...

----------

